# Another day, another protest.........



## Teal (Feb 7, 2018)

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...-wage-theft-by-deliveroo-foodora-and-ubereats

Anyone else noticing how it always seem to be baby boomers who didn't give two !#@^'s about their children suffering wage and condition theft in the regular workplace protesting about the low pay rates?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Teal said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...-wage-theft-by-deliveroo-foodora-and-ubereats
> 
> Anyone else noticing how it always seem to be baby boomers who didn't give two !#@^'s about their children suffering wage and condition theft in the regular workplace protesting about the low pay rates?


No. Anecdotally, I have noticed that is more likely to be younger members of the community who don't give a toss. 
What sort of an article is that, anyway? That has about as much research, analysis and depth as a Fantales wrapper.
Where exactly in this article is the reference to baby boomers?

.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Teal said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...-wage-theft-by-deliveroo-foodora-and-ubereats
> 
> Anyone else noticing how it always seem to be baby boomers who didn't give two !#@^'s about their children suffering wage and condition theft in the regular workplace protesting about the low pay rates?


They do give a shit but there's nothing they can do . Everybody want cheap fast food . This payment system was done by Pizza Hut back 15 years ago . Where everybody was force to get pay by per delivery. Having a garantee wages of $14 per plus $5 per delivery with super of 9.5 % plus annual leave , worker compensation insurance. Work out to be very expensive to hire a delivery driver . All that's going to do is making the food prices more expensive.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Icecool said:


> They do give a shit but there's nothing they can do . Everybody want cheap fast food . This payment system was done by Pizza Hut back 15 years ago . Where everybody was force to get pay by per delivery. Having a garantee wages of $14 per plus $5 per delivery with super of 9.5 % plus annual leave , worker compensation insurance. Work out to be very expensive to hire a delivery driver . All that's going to do is making the food prices more expensive.


Then the lazy sods will have to get off their backsides and ... wait for it .... drive to pickup their own food ... or even more controversial ... go to Coles buy supplies and cook at home. I know blows the mind, all these entitled aholes nowdays want everything done for them by the slave underclass in society.


----------



## Lex Icon (May 7, 2016)

Teal said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...-wage-theft-by-deliveroo-foodora-and-ubereats
> 
> Anyone else noticing how it always seem to be baby boomers who didn't give two !#@^'s about their children suffering wage and condition theft in the regular workplace protesting about the low pay rates?


What a load of bollocks. Do you think it's baby boomers who are running these tech compnies? It's younger generations that are ripping you off. Stop looking for somebody else to blame for your dissapointment with the way things are, go out and learn a trade and get a real job. Your degree in gender studies ain't going to pay the bills sunshine.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Teal said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...-wage-theft-by-deliveroo-foodora-and-ubereats
> 
> Anyone else noticing how it always seem to be baby boomers who didn't give two !#@^'s about their children suffering wage and condition theft in the regular workplace protesting about the low pay rates?


No, sorry, but I haven't noticed that at all. They have kids and grand-kids....

"Your degree in gender studies ain't going to pay the bills sunshine"
OMG I JUST LAFFED MY WIG OFF....


----------



## cough (Feb 15, 2018)

Most baby boomers are dead, or close to it. wait a minute though, isn't it their offspring that run most of the offending companies?


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

cough said:


> Most baby boomers are dead, or close to it. wait a minute though, isn't it their offspring that run most of the offending companies?


Yes, and they all work at the offending companies because anyone over 50 isn't allowed into a real job.


----------



## cough (Feb 15, 2018)

Teri12 said:


> Yes, and they all work at the offending companies because anyone over 50 isn't allowed into a real job.


You got that right.


----------

